# Can you catch Softshell Crabs on purpose?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love to Fried Softshell, and last week I picked one up. Can you target them and catch more than 1 or 2?


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i dont know about pcola, but in mobile bay i used to pick up 30-60 in one night(good po-boys). i would say try and find a really muddy, mucky spot in the bay.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

OK. That creates another question. Do most crabs molt at night? 

Sorry, I am learning......


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i guess, thats the only time i ever looked for them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well that moves me into the current age. 

So its Muddy Bottom at night. 

I don't know how many people like them, but I love em. Fresh Fried Softshell will Hairlip ya.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/16/2007)*Well that moves me into the current age.
> 
> So its Muddy Bottom at night.
> 
> I don't know how many people like them, but I love em. Fresh Fried Softshell will Hairlip ya.


Tried (Jason ..reelproperty..ordered them) them once then bought them twice. Out of the three times the best was in Venice.It's lunchtime and I'm wanting something:hungry:hungry Thanks Curtis.:banghead


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

The soft shells are from molting. Molting happens individually, not species wide at a single time, so it's 1 softy for every 20-30 hardshells. Keep in mind the carapace hardens in mere hours, ususally less than 8 depending on temp and nutrition.

A long time ago, there was a guy in downtown P-cola that bought crabs from the locals and he'd put them in indoor pens. I don't know the specifics but he'd sequence the lunar tide cycle with artificial lighting and temperature control, thus projecting molting times. He'd supply local restaurants with soft shell crabs. Can't beat that!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (11/16/2007)*The soft shells are from molting. Molting happens individually, not species wide at a single time, so it's 1 softy for every 20-30 hardshells. Keep in mind the carapace hardens in mere hours, ususally less than 8 depending on temp and nutrition.
> 
> A long time ago, there was a guy in downtown P-cola that bought crabs from the locals and he'd put them in indoor pens. I don't know the specifics but he'd sequence the lunar tide cycle with artificial lighting and temperature control, thus projecting molting times. He'd supply local restaurants with soft shell crabs. Can't beat that!


I am very impressed.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, about molting at night. the crabs take natural cues- tide, moon phase, decreased temperature and decreased pH in the water to molt. It is a very traumatic endevour that expends nearly all of there energy- thus resulting in low defense. Makes sense to molt at night b/c less predators. Nature is amazing!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep on, this is cool stuff. Are you a Marine Biologist?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

No but I bet he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (11/16/2007)*The soft shells are from molting. Molting happens individually, not species wide at a single time, so it's 1 softy for every 20-30 hardshells. Keep in mind the carapace hardens in mere hours, ususally less than 8 depending on temp and nutrition.
> 
> A long time ago, there was a guy in downtown P-cola that bought crabs from the locals and he'd put them in indoor pens. I don't know the specifics but he'd sequence the lunar tide cycle with artificial lighting and temperature control, thus projecting molting times. He'd supply local restaurants with soft shell crabs. Can't beat that!


This where all the one's that the sell come from. 

Someone has to watch them 24 7 because when they start to shed the other will eat them while they're in they're soft. 

Try a google garbo. 

Over here in Mobile we start gettin them in the spring thru early summer.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (11/16/2007)*It is a very traumatic endevour that expends nearly all of there energy- thus resulting in low defense.


*No wonder they are pissed off all the rest of the time.*


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *fla_scout (11/16/2007)*No but I bet he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:letsdrink


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Garbo, but I'm not a marine biologist. I'm a 30 Pensacola native who lives for fishing and diving. I owned a saltwater specialty aquarium store for 13 years.I was considered the local 'expert' on corals and marine life. Most of my education is in coral biology and taxonomy (primarily Indo-Pacific, Red Sea, Indian Ocean). As a twenty year diver, I have traveled the Gulf and Carribean with many a night in our beautiful Florida Keys. I also had a 21 day photo safari to Kenya, Africa, which was most memorable.

So if you see me posting- it is my best effort even if it is a little dated. I try to post useful information that is applicable to many areas.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well keep sharing Bigfish I like learning.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew a guy in the mid 90's inSlidell that crabbed for a living. He did the same thing with his catch. He kept all of the prime alive in bins and set it up with lighting ect. and the crabs would shed there hard shell within 48 hours of each other. I begged him for the process, but he was taken from us in a auto accident before he ever disclosed any of his secrets.... I know it can be done because I witnessed it, but I have no idea of the secrets..... It did have something to do with the moon phases, water temp., ect. I'm sure if anybody did know, it would be held as a very valuable secret.....


----------

